
Show HN: I built a neumorphic prototype of my own app focusing on UX - m1guelpf
https://twitter.com/m1guelpf/status/1229559537289637890
======
abraxas
Not sure what on earth a neuromorphic design is but from the animation it
looks very much like Motif or OpenLook. This is a good thing compared to the
flat everything hipster mess of the last decade.

~~~
m1guelpf
Here's some more info on the style: [https://uxdesign.cc/neumorphism-in-user-
interfaces-b47cef3bf...](https://uxdesign.cc/neumorphism-in-user-
interfaces-b47cef3bf3a6)

